# Nsw July Case Swap 2010



## barls (1/2/10)

ok peoples i think its time 2 start 2 commiting to the july case swap. If we start now everyone has plenty of time 2 brew something.
Same rules as last time and when i get home ill copy them across.

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit


----------



## nifty (1/2/10)

barls said:


> ok peoples i think its time 2 start 2 commiting to the july case swap. If we start now everyone has plenty of time 2 brew something.
> Same rules as last time and when i get home ill copy them across.
> 
> 1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit




Jeebus, these things come around quick. I'll be in...

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...


----------



## MCT (1/2/10)

I'm in.



barls said:


> 1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
> 2. nifty - some sort of ...
> 3. MCT - Undecided at this stage


----------



## Pollux (1/2/10)

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.


----------



## Thommo (1/2/10)

I still haven't finished drinking the last one.

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo


----------



## Gulpa (1/2/10)

Why not. Maybe something belgian.

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/2/10)

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam

I'm in.. Same number as last time :huh:


----------



## DJR (1/2/10)

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.


----------



## syd_03 (1/2/10)

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Syd_03

Im assuming this is going to fill up so I am jumping down the list to 15, hope no one minds.


----------



## Josh (1/2/10)

1. Barls- ether a smoked belgian dark or something 4 fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Syd_03


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/2/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit 
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Syd_03


----------



## gruntus (1/2/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit 
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
11. Gruntus - something German
12.
13.
14.
15. Syd_03


----------



## mrs eyres (1/2/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13.
14.
15. Syd_03


----------



## Stuster (1/2/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14.
15. Syd_03


----------



## barls (1/2/10)

wow 5 hours and we are halfway there. heres the rules we are going by.


> As usual the standard rules apply:
> 
> 1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
> 2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES OR PET!
> ...


----------



## barls (2/2/10)

bump for the everning crowd


----------



## davelovesbeer (3/2/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea. 
15. Syd_03


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/2/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10.
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea. 
15. Syd_03
16.
17.
18.
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20.
21
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Muggus (3/2/10)

Can't miss out of this, despite being a busy studenty type these days.

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea. 
15. Syd_03
16.
17.
18.
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20.
21
22.
23.
24.


Edit:...if your taste buds work after drinking my Easter IIPA! h34r:


----------



## Bizier (3/2/10)

I can't join this, but keep it going. That last one was fantastic.


----------



## monkeybusiness (3/2/10)

I dodged the xmas swap, too much to do. But I've missed the action.

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea. 
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17.
18.
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20.
21
22.
23.
24.


----------



## DJR (5/2/10)

Still spots left... Bueller?


----------



## matho (5/2/10)

ill give it a go got lots of german pils so maybe a german lager

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea. 
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18.
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20.
21
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (5/2/10)

Im in.

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea. 
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20.
21
22.
23.
24.


----------



## megs80 (8/2/10)

Count me in too

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21
22.
23.
24.


----------



## boingk (8/2/10)

Hell yeah, count me in on this one as well. It'll be extract with specialty grains if anyone minds that terribly.

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## BjornJ (8/2/10)

Do we know roughly when this will be?

Never gone to a case swap, sounds fun!

But getting married in July and have to go to Sweden for at least the 3 last weeks of July  


Anything first part of July and I'll join.
Or do I join and just get the case to barls if the swap after I have left?

Thanks
Bjorn


----------



## monkeybusiness (8/2/10)

Bjorn, attendance at the at the swap is often hard to sort for many of us. Just get your case before and pick up after if you can't make it. 

Might even be someone going past your place that can pick it up. We do that sort of thing for the guys coming up from the gong or further south like fatgodzilla and I.

Actually, we might be able to detour past your place on the way up if its kinda on the way and we're not already loaded to the hilt.

Just put your name down and sort it out later dammit!


----------



## BjornJ (8/2/10)

boingk said:


> Hell yeah, count me in on this one as well. It'll be extract with specialty grains if anyone minds that terribly.
> 
> 1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
> 2. nifty - some sort of ...
> ...


----------



## peter.brandon (8/2/10)

I'm in!

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24.


----------



## Josh (9/2/10)

I've gotta get brewing on this one. We're doing the USA this year. Including the NHC in Minneapolis. As long as it's bottled before I leave, we should be back for the swap date. Which would make mine ready to drink.


----------



## barls (25/2/10)

bump any more


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/2/10)

Josh said:


> I've gotta get brewing on this one. We're doing the USA this year. Including the NHC in Minneapolis.




Do you ever spend anytime inside Australia?


----------



## BjornJ (26/2/10)

Never having been to a case swap before, I am curious to how it works  

28 bottles seems like a lot, but I guess it will be fun to pull a random bottle out of the fridge and try.

Are we including a printed sheet with recipe and brewnotes or something with the beer?

That way we could get "encouraging" e-mails over the next couple of weeks with taste notes after people try your beer? Comments ranging from "you call this beer!!?" to "you make my beers taste good, thanks for that" to "not too bad, but did you send me a yeast starter by accident?"

It would be fun to hear back some specific pointers on the beer, etc,

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/2/10)

Im in the same boat.
Can someone give us a rundown on requirements & expectations.
Eg: All my bottles are coopers crown seals. I dont want to part with 28 of these and in return get the thin VB twist tops. So are the plastic coopers PETs acceptable? I dont mind parting with them.

Are recipes usually posted on the forum after the swap? 

Gregor


----------



## Gulpa (26/2/10)

Hi Gregor and Bjorn,

Welcome to the swap. You wont regret it.

You should provide beer in brown glass longneck bottles. PET are generally frowned upon (some dont lilke to swap good bottles for inferior ones  ). You wont get your coopers bottles back so you should look to source some more bottles if you cant stand to lose them. I should be getting some more bottles in a few months but this may be a bit late to help you. Someone else may be able to help.

You dont need to include notes/tasting sheet but you can if you wish, we normally specify beer name/style as part of the swap list. Generally feedback is provided on your beers by some of the swapers - notes can vary in length. See one of the Swap tasting threads for the general idea. This works best if you also provide feedback on the beers you taste. 
Hope this helps.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (26/2/10)

BjornJ said:


> Never having been to a case swap before, I am curious to how it works
> 
> 28 bottles seems like a lot, but I guess it will be fun to pull a random bottle out of the fridge and try.
> 
> ...






Gregor said:


> Im in the same boat.
> Can someone give us a rundown on requirements & expectations.
> Eg: All my bottles are coopers crown seals. I dont want to part with 28 of these and in return get the thin VB twist tops. So are the plastic coopers PETs acceptable? I dont mind parting with them.
> 
> ...



Hi guys,

The beer is swapped in glass bottles. And there is normally a 
Tasting Thread set up after the swap date to discuss the beers.

And each brewer updates the Wiki with all the relevant info on their beers. 

Most people only post their recipes if someone requests it, and this is normally done in the tasting thread..

Edit: Beaten by a whole 10 minutes


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/2/10)

Gulpa said:


> Hi Gregor and Bjorn,
> 
> Welcome to the swap. You wont regret it.
> 
> ...



Anyone got any spare glass brown longnecks?


----------



## RetsamHsam (26/2/10)

Gregor said:


> Anyone got any spare glass brown longnecks?



Try Jez he helped me out a while back..


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/2/10)

RetsamHsam said:


> Try Jez he helped me out a while back..



Thanks Rets, I will try him if another source doesnt come thru.
Otherwise, I could always buy a couple of boxes of cheap swill and tip it down the drain :huh: .


----------



## barls (26/2/10)

also try warb on here i remember him wanting to get rid of some.


----------



## white.grant (26/2/10)

The calender says yes, so I'm lucky last.

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - a mild


----------



## BjornJ (26/2/10)

Gregor said:


> Thanks Rets, I will try him if another source doesnt come thru.
> Otherwise, I could always buy a couple of boxes of cheap swill and tip it down the drain :huh: .



Or you could buy some cases of cheap swill and drop them off at my place!
I'll empty them an drop the bottles off  

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## MCT (26/2/10)

Gregor said:


> Anyone got any spare glass brown longnecks?



I've got some you can have if you want to drive to Hill Top (near Mittagong), or Campbelltown during the day. You'll need to bring your own boxes/crates though.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/2/10)

Good idea Bjorn, but you live a little bit too far away to make it worth my while.
Looks like my other source has come thru anyway.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/2/10)

MCT said:


> I've got some you can have if you want to drive to Hill Top (near Mittagong), or Campbelltown during the day. You'll need to bring your own boxes/crates though.



Thanks MTC, but it looks like Im sorted.
Things happen very fast in the brewing brotherhood.


----------



## Gulpa (26/2/10)

Grantw said:


> The calender says yes, so I'm lucky last.



Is there any particular reason it stops 24? Should we open up the next 4 positions to make it 28?


----------



## barls (26/2/10)

dont know 24s the last i put down for 28 spots in the rules on page 1


----------



## white.grant (26/2/10)

So I'm lucky 24th and these's still 4 spots left. Hooray


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/2/10)

Ok, so what am I missing?
Is there something special about 28? Just seems like a bit of an odd number. Why not 26 or 30?

Just curious

Gregor


----------



## gruntus (26/2/10)

Gregor said:


> Ok, so what am I missing?
> Is there something special about 28? Just seems like a bit of an odd number. Why not 26 or 30?
> 
> Just curious
> ...


14 longies fit snuggly into a milk crate.....2 milk crates = 28 bottles

You also get to take home one of your own bottles


----------



## Pollux (27/2/10)

Anyone who is running short of bottles and lives in the Inner West region, feel free to fire me a PM, I have some spares lying about...

Really need to get around to brewing my beer for this one.


----------



## matho (27/2/10)

im in the same boat a gregor most of my bottle's are crown seal. does this mean that ill end up with a whole lot of twist tops
i can deal with some but not the lot

cheer's matho


----------



## Pollux (27/2/10)

Really now, I used all coopers bottles in my batch for the Xmas swap, I got a mixture of bottles in return, but you take the good with the bad.....

It's part and parcel of the draw, if you are really THAT attached to your coopers bottles that you aren't willing to give up 28 of them to sample brews from 27 other brewers and widening your palette then that is honestly your loss.......


----------



## RetsamHsam (27/2/10)

My plan is to whore off all of my twist top bottles to you lot over a number of case swaps until I end up with a full set of crown seals, at which point I will stop participating in case swaps :lol:


----------



## barls (28/2/10)

ok guys and girls wiki added
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...ms_sys_artwatch


----------



## matho (2/4/10)

i was just wondering if i could supply two or maybe three different styles of beer for the case swap or is that sort of thing frowned upon.

cheer's matho


----------



## barls (2/4/10)

normally its just one style but if no one else has a problem with it, i dont see why not. preferably 2 different versions not any more.

on another note theres a second thread on this one discussing dates
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=43359&hl=
currently looking at the 17th of july


----------



## manticle (2/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Really now, I used all coopers bottles in my batch for the Xmas swap, I got a mixture of bottles in return, but you take the good with the bad.....
> 
> It's part and parcel of the draw, if you are really THAT attached to your coopers bottles that you aren't willing to give up 28 of them to sample brews from 27 other brewers and widening your palette then that is honestly your loss.......



Last (and first for me) swap in VIC that I went in, I gave all coopers longnecks and got a variety back of mainly PET and VB type twist tops.

You know what? Inside each bottle was beer - beer brewed by a different brewer that I got to taste. I've since built up my coopers bottle collection and then some. It's quite easy and not a big deal. They sell them with coopers in.

Let it go, get in the swap. If the last one I went in (again Vic so sorry for the mexican intrusion) is anything to go by it's worth much more than some glass.


----------



## Pollux (2/4/10)

manticle, I'm not sure if you are arguing with me, or agreeing with me.......

I stated that yes I lost a pile of good bottles, but noted the positive at the same time...............I'm a touch confused as to the purpose of your post.


----------



## manticle (2/4/10)

Pollux said:


> manticle, I'm not sure if you are arguing with me, or agreeing with me.......
> 
> I stated that yes I lost a pile of good bottles, but noted the positive at the same time...............I'm a touch confused as to the purpose of your post.




Quoting you for relevance and agreeing completely with you. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BjornJ (2/4/10)

17th of July, the day I am getting married!





Guess I will have to organise getting the cases there in advance, and pick up my beers after coming back to Australia in August.

Hopefully Barls won't have decided which ones he liked and replaced my ones with some rasberry something or other  

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Bizier (2/4/10)

> Hopefully Barls won't have decided which ones he liked and replaced my ones with some rasberry something or other



It is OK, you should be able to palm those over to FGZ with no worries.

I was about to put my name down, but I can now see it is full up. Good work guys.

If anyone wants some glass longnecks, probably all coopers, PM me. I suggest try to get the entire swap into coopers bottles, they are more likely to last and not blow up if people overcarb them or if they cop a little stress. I dropped one down a stairwell one time and it just bounced making a racket, but not a chip.


----------



## barls (2/4/10)

there are still 4 spots left to my knowledge as well as the reserves. someone got the idea that the max number was 24 not 28 as it really is.


----------



## Bizier (2/4/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - a mild
25. Bizier - Sumptin'
26.
27.
28.

Reserves in case Bizier pulls out (withdrawal method not recommended)


----------



## Greg Lawrence (3/4/10)

Bizier said:


> I suggest try to get the entire swap into coopers bottles, they are more likely to last and not blow up if people overcarb them or if they cop a little stress. I dropped one down a stairwell one time and it just bounced making a racket, but not a chip.




Now there's a great idea. I'd be in for it, but I dont think that everyone could be convinced.
Bugger it, I think I'll use all coppers bottles anyway. I couldnt live with myself if someone lost any eye from one of my bottle bombs.


----------



## boingk (3/4/10)

And here I am bottling into my King Browns like a sucker.... 

This should be a good one, very keen to see what other people are turning out. Thinking an extract & mini-mash version of my first AG effort; something akin to a British bitter and well received by everyone who had it.

- boingk


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/4/10)

BjornJ said:


> 17th of July, the day I am getting married!
> 
> View attachment 36874
> 
> ...




Why don't you just invite us all to the wedding - we will do the case swap there (now that would be a first) and brew a few extras for the guests !


----------



## unrealeous (8/4/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - a mild
25. Bizier - Sumptin'
26. Unrealeous - A german larger or maybe an ESB
27.
28.

Reserves in case Bizier pulls out (withdrawal method not recommended)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Rye ale 
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - a mild
25. Bizier - Sumptin'
26. Unrealeous - A german larger or maybe an ESB
27.
28.


Two more names for a fantastic swap. The date of 17th July will probably mean I can't be there (likely in Melbourne, so sorry Bjorn, can't come to the wedding either  ) so just for a change, someone can take my beer to the show. 

BREW YOUR BEERS NOW ! 

It would be something if all beers would be available for consumption after collection.


----------



## Pollux (14/4/10)

mmmm, Might get to brewing mine this weekend. Give it some time to mature this time round.


----------



## Josh (14/4/10)

The double doppelbock is tasting great in the fermenter atm. 1.075 down to about 1.035 so far. So that's gonna be my beer.

The other half I'm gonna Eis.


----------



## barls (14/4/10)

my smoked belgian dark is sitting waiting for a fermentor. hopefully its smokey enough


----------



## BjornJ (3/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
> 2. nifty - some sort of ...
> 3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
> 4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
> ...






Hehe, the wedding is on a small island called Ven between Denmark and Sweden.

Let me know if any of you are in the area and we'll have a beer there  

My beer for the case swap is more or less ready in the fermenter, will probably give it a couple of days at cold temp before bottling.
Made a slightly bigger batch so I get to sample a few bottles myself as well.


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## smileymark (4/5/10)

BjornJ said:


> Hehe, the wedding is on a small island called Ven between Denmark and Sweden.
> 
> Let me know if any of you are in the area and we'll have a beer there
> 
> ...



Put me down for no 27 do not know what I will make or what bottles the beer will be in  but i'm in.. great idea.


----------



## unrealeous (4/5/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Rye ale 
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - a mild
25. Bizier - Sumptin'
26. Unrealeous - A german larger or maybe an ESB
27. Smilee - do not know what I will make or how to use the reply button :icon_cheers: 
28.


BREW YOUR BEERS NOW !


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/5/10)

One more brewer needed .. now I'll say it again,

BREW YOUR BEER THIS WEEKEND IF YOU HAVEN'T DONE SO!



> Hehe, the wedding is on a small island called Ven between Denmark and Sweden.
> 
> Let me know if any of you are in the area and we'll have a beer there




My apologies Bjorn, will be in Melbourne that weekend, otherwise we would taken up the offer. Barls was already planning a small boat to take us! I'll make a Rice Bubble lager in your honour!


----------



## white.grant (4/5/10)

Yikes, that's come around quickly. Better get started.


----------



## Pollux (4/5/10)

Crap, just remembered this.....

I'll fire up the brewery on Saturday.


----------



## BjornJ (4/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> My apologies Bjorn, will be in Melbourne that weekend, otherwise we would taken up the offer. Barls was already planning a small boat to take us! I'll make a Rice Bubble lager in your honour!




Hehehe, being in the Navy I am sure he would get a ship commandeered!
Does it help if I say the place also has their own Whiskey destillery? 

http://www.backafallsbyn.se/?id=2650 


Thanks for the offer for the Rice Bubble Lager, I'll have to give you one of my "Breakfast of Champions" with flaked rice and Corn flakes at some point :icon_cheers: 

Bjorn


----------



## MCT (4/5/10)

Just in case nobody saw this a few weeks ago, I am no longer able to enter the swap, so spot 3 is up for grabs. I took myself off the list in the article at the same time.  

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=623053


----------



## unrealeous (4/5/10)

Ok - I've updated the master list.

If you want to enter - just add it directly to the page below.

NSW Xmas in July Case Swap 2010


----------



## Muggus (4/5/10)

I brewed a Spiced Pumpkin Belgian Ale on the weekend. 
TEMPTED to enter it in this swap, but I know how Fatz is with odd beer styles...


----------



## barls (4/5/10)

muggus do it, ive already got one batch of the smoked belgian dark strong brewing.


----------



## smileymark (5/5/10)

unrealeous said:


> 1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
> 2. nifty - some sort of ...
> 3. MCT - Undecided at this stage
> 4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
> ...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/5/10)

Muggus said:


> I brewed a Spiced Pumpkin Belgian Ale on the weekend.
> TEMPTED to enter it in this swap, but I know how Fatz is with odd beer styles...




don't panic, I am mellowing now I have hit 50 ! 

Actually thought of doing a pumpkin beer myself. Got to stop going to that American beer site! Then the latest Zymurgy has a mango & passionfruit weisen - was thinking of doing a special 12l batch just for social experimentation. Of course.


----------



## barls (7/5/10)

just tasted the smoked belgian and am in two minds on whether i should share it as its got a shit load of smoke in it with the young dark strong flavour. this will be really good in a couple of months.
two spots still to fill if anyones game enough to try ( actually we are all just bark especially fatz)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/10)

barls said:


> just tasted the smoked belgian and am in two minds on whether i should share it as its got a shit load of smoke in it with the young dark strong flavour. this will be really good in a couple of months.
> two spots still to fill if anyones game enough to try ( actually we are all just bark especially fatz)




I resemble that remark.

I'm making a rye ale and a smoked hot ale this weekend and will put the best of these in the swap. You ever tried a smoked malt & rye beer recipe? Worth considering?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/10)

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. VACANT
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - a mild
25. Bizier - Sumptin'
26. Unrealeous - A german larger or maybe an ESB
27. Smilee - do not know what I will make 
28. VACANT


----------



## Muggus (7/5/10)

Thank god there's 2 spots!
Only managed to get out 26 drinkable bottles of my other batch.


----------



## white.grant (7/5/10)

I'm brewing this Sunday (yes I know I'm a bastard but Mum's in Newie and the kids are entertaining theirs, so I've got the day to myself) and will be doing a smoked Porter for swapping. Pretty much the same recipe I made for the christmas swap last year (I think). 

Closer to the swap I will be making a smoked mild to share at the swap - I plan to cube it and serve it real ale style through the beer engine. It should be interesting.

I've got some 1028 London Ale on slant for the pair of them. Hopefully they will turn out well.

cheers

grant


----------



## Josh (8/5/10)

*9. Josh - Doppelbock WLP838 7.5% bottled 6/5*
Bottled my Doppelbock Thursday night. It was a double batch with the first 25L going into the case swap.

The other half I have given the eis treatment. Very happy with the resulting Eisbock. There's a bottle of that one in it for whoever wants to pick up my case as I'll be overseas on swap day.


----------



## barls (8/5/10)

do you want to drop it over early josh?


----------



## Josh (8/5/10)

barls said:


> do you want to drop it over early josh?


If you've got a cool place to store it, yeah... didn't wanna put anyone out with storage space. We leave 29/5.


----------



## barls (9/5/10)

yeah ill leave it in the spare bathroom, next to the barley wine ive got tin there.


----------



## Josh (9/5/10)

barls said:


> yeah ill leave it in the spare bathroom, next to the barley wine ive got tin there.


Righto, I'll be in contact before we go.


----------



## barls (9/5/10)

ill be waiting then share the bottle with the late hangers on at the swap.


----------



## white.grant (9/5/10)

barls said:


> ill be waiting then share the bottle with the late hangers on at the swap.



Oh pick me pick me


----------



## Pollux (9/5/10)

Grant, when did you get a handpump????

I'm tempted to contact my inlaws (currently holidaying in the UK) and ask them if they have enough room in their suitcase.......


----------



## Bizier (9/5/10)

> Grant, when did you get a handpump????



Gentlemen, please keep such indiscretions as PMs... Especially as you are both family men.


----------



## white.grant (9/5/10)

Bizier said:


> Gentlemen, please keep such indiscretions as PMs... Especially as you are both family men.



 

Well, I got the beer engine about 18 months ago, we IBUs love our real ale. I got (most of) mine locally but had parts sent over from the old country for a reasonable sum.

If you have family travelling, it's worth the ask but beer engines are quite heavy, mines at least 7kg. They'd have to really like you.

cheers

grant


----------



## BjornJ (11/5/10)

Just bottled my beer for the case swap. Got the 28 glass longnecks for the swap plus a handful of bottles for me  

The colour has changed quite a bit compared to before fermentation. Started out dark brown, now it looks more like an amber ale to be honest.
Quite bitter and a bit of hop aroma, will have to try one in a couple of weeks when carbed up!

Are people starting to get ready for the swap or are there anyone who still haven't decided what to brew?

Bjorn


----------



## Gulpa (12/5/10)

Bottled my Dubbel on Monday night. I think it will be ok, but probably nothing special. It seems quite lean at the moment but Im not sure if have just got used to the really big belgians and this is lean in comparison. Time will tell.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## barls (12/5/10)

im bottling the first half this weekend which means the second half may go on a different yeast if i get enough bottles out of the first batch. btw it has enough smoke like the schwartz i made
ps had that belgian you dropped off and it was brilliant.


----------



## Gulpa (12/5/10)

barls said:


> ps had that belgian you dropped off and it was brilliant.



On a school night?  Glad you liked it.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (12/5/10)

Added my beer (NZ Rye PA). Brewing this weekend.

Gregor



1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. VACANT
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor - NZ Rye Pale Ale
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - a mild
25. Bizier - Sumptin'
26. Unrealeous - A german larger or maybe an ESB
27. Smilee - do not know what I will make 
28. VACANT


----------



## Bizier (13/5/10)

Sorry guys, I am going to duck out like a broken-legged mule.

My beer schedule has fallen way behind, and I have to sort out my setup somehow.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/5/10)

Bizier said:


> Sorry guys, I am going to duck out like a broken-legged mule.
> 
> My beer schedule has fallen way behind, and I have to sort out my setup somehow.







Ben ................. not you, nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## tdack (13/5/10)

Thanks to Barls for the gentle reminder that AHB and the July Case Swap all still exist. Life seems to have gotten in the way of hobbies lately.

I'll be in as lucky last. Fingers crossed I do better than my last effort (sorry about that).

I've only just put down my first two batches for this year! A quaffer that was meant to be pale but ended up a touch darker, and hopefully a tasty Hobgoblin inspired batch. I made them up about a month ago and cubed them, only got around to pitching them into the fermenter a couple of days ago.

If anyone is after long necks, I've got a good couple of boxes I'd be more than happy to part with - any donation greater than your time to come and get them is welcome. Feel free to PM me and we can work something out.


1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. VACANT
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo
6. Gulpa
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - I'm thinking Bock
10. Muggus - More than likely something with Topaz hops
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - probably a porter/stout
13. Stuster - beer also
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho
18. Gregor - NZ Rye Pale Ale
19.Fatgodzilla - Dragon's Blood (hot, smoky,red)
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Some kind of Aussie Lager probably?
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - a mild
25. Bizier - Sumptin'
26. Unrealeous - A german larger or maybe an ESB
27. Smilee - do not know what I will make 
28. Troy D - a random selection of grain, hops and yeast combined with water.


----------



## Pollux (22/5/10)

Damn it, just checked on the IPA I had planned to bottle for this, turns out I stuffed up somewhere and only got 20L........


I'll have to remake it this week, but remember to up my normal batch size so I can actually get 28 bottles out of it.


----------



## barls (22/5/10)

did the same tim but luckily had another cube awaiting fermentation. just waiting for it to finish now.


----------



## megs80 (31/5/10)

Hey All,


Ive had a problem with my system and havent been able to brew for the last couple of weeks. Instead of patching up the problem ive decided to upgrade to solve my issues. Becouse of this, the first time i will be able to brew will be the 20th of june. 

Its abit late to find a fill in but if anyone knows of anyone who is keen to join the swap let me know. If not, your all going to be my guinea pigs for how this turns out  . Ill make sure its something that should be drunk fresh. 

Cheers,
Meggs


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/5/10)

megs80 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> 
> Ive had a problem with my system and havent been able to brew for the last couple of weeks. Instead of patching up the problem ive decided to upgrade to solve my issues. Becouse of this, the first time i will be able to brew will be the 20th of june.
> ...




Stay in the swap Meggs. It won't be the first time we get late bottled beers (had some people filling bottles at the swap once!)


DATE AND VENUE FOR SWAP WANTED ..how does the 17th of July at Barls' place sound to people? 

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. VACANT
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo - Maibock
6. Gulpa - Belgian Dubbel
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - Doppelbock WLP838 7.5% bottled 6/5
10. Muggus - Ottpaz SMASH Pale Ale - WLP23, 62ibu 5.0%abv bottled 19th March (replacement beer pending)
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - Black Buste Porter 5.5% bottled 18th May
13. Stuster - Brett porter hopefully
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho APA
18. Gregor - NZ Rye Pale Ale 
19.Fatgodzilla - American Rye Ale
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Bjorn's Brown Beer
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - smoked porter
25. VACANT
26. Unrealeous
27. Smilee
28. Troy D - if only I knew?


----------



## MaestroMatt (31/5/10)

Hi peeps,

I am yet to brew but I think I still have enough time to whip a decent brew to be involved in this.

So Number 3 is mine 

See you all in July.

1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MaestroMatt - prob a spiced ale of some description
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo - Maibock
6. Gulpa - Belgian Dubbel
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - Doppelbock WLP838 7.5% bottled 6/5
10. Muggus - Ottpaz SMASH Pale Ale - WLP23, 62ibu 5.0%abv bottled 19th March (replacement beer pending)
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - Black Buste Porter 5.5% bottled 18th May
13. Stuster - Brett porter hopefully
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho APA
18. Gregor - NZ Rye Pale Ale 
19.Fatgodzilla - American Rye Ale
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Bjorn's Brown Beer
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - smoked porter
25. VACANT
26. Unrealeous
27. Smilee
28. Troy D - if only I knew?


----------



## Muggus (1/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> DATE AND VENUE FOR SWAP WANTED ..how does the 17th of July at Barls' place sound to people?


Sounds good if you're offering his place Fats!

Followed up by the HUB swap the weekend after. :beerbang:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/6/10)

Muggus said:


> Sounds good if you're offering his place Fats!
> 
> Followed up by the HUB swap the weekend after. :beerbang:




Happy to invite everyone to Barls place, anytime.

Though, the ESB World Cup Challenge is also on the 17th July. Conflict, conflict !!!!

What is everyone's thoughts?


ps .. the Rye Ale is shit!!!! What tasted soooooo good out of the fermenter is not worth a cracker! Very disappointed. Still, plenty of time for the next swap beer!


----------



## barls (1/6/10)

happy to host as i have said a few times now. 
its just the date we need to work out. the 31st is out as im at a car show that weekend and the 17th is now the esb comp. i know we had the date first but lets work around it.
hows ether the 10th or 24th????
i already have joshs case.


----------



## DJR (1/6/10)

24th July is good for me seeing as i haven't brewed anything yet h34r: 

I'll have to knock out a pseudo-lager or, cough cough, an ale, given the time constraints 

Might as well just crank out YAAPA - Yet Another American Pale Ale... It might almost be ready for the 10th but might be a couple of weeks off carbonating...


----------



## davelovesbeer (2/6/10)

Not fussy for dates, but I may have to drop my case of early and pick up later if thats OK, as my missus is due to have a kid early July


----------



## Pollux (2/6/10)

Bugger, already got the 17th off work. Guess I'll have to move that to the 24th now......


----------



## barls (2/6/10)

sorry tim, we did try to organise it early.
if everyone is happy for the 24th shall we make it then.


----------



## Josh (2/6/10)

I'll still be away on the 24th. Oregon Brewers Festival that weekend.

Left a couple of beers to sample with my case at barls' place.


----------



## white.grant (3/6/10)

24th works well for me. 

I just put the smoked porter onto the yeast last night, it smelled quite delicious. It may even be ready to drink by the 24th too!

Cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (3/6/10)

I'll probably just drop my case off at Barl's whenever i'm down next - not sure if i'll be down the 24th.
It's been bottled for a couple of months, so it's been ready just a while...


----------



## barls (3/6/10)

drop off when your ready muggas, just give me a ring or pm first to make sure im here.


----------



## barls (4/6/10)

MaestroMatt said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I am yet to brew but I think I still have enough time to whip a decent brew to be involved in this.
> 
> ...


still one spot empty. Anyone want 2 step up.


----------



## barls (5/6/10)

does anyone have a problem with me using Belgian bottles and corking them, there may be a few champagne bottles in the mix as im just about to start bottling and i dont think the normal longies will take the pressure


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/6/10)

barls said:


> does anyone have a problem with me using Belgian bottles and corking them, there may be a few champagne bottles in the mix as im just about to start bottling and i dont think the normal longies will take the pressure




yes, but you will ignore me anyway :icon_cheers: Do what you believe best, I trust you.


----------



## barls (5/6/10)

yes fatz i do ignore you on purpose most of the time


----------



## Pollux (5/6/10)

It's cool with me, I'll live with one bottle, but I'm planning on dumping a pile of empty champers bottles on you anyway.


----------



## DJR (5/6/10)

Speaking of bottles does anyone have any bottles i can take/buy? Need 27 of them 

Brewing my APA now - It's 75% or so Weyermann Vienna with the remainder Pils, Melanoidin and Caramunich III. Amarillo/D Saaz 50/50 hop wise and US05.

Had some issues with hydro samples, all good.


----------



## Gulpa (5/6/10)

DJR said:


> Speaking of bottles does anyone have any bottles i can take/buy? Need 27 of them
> 
> Brewing my APA now - It's 75% or so Weyermann Vienna with the remainder Pils, Melanoidin and Caramunich III. Amarillo/D Saaz 50/50 hop wise and US05.
> 
> Had some issues with hydro samples, all good.



I got some bottles. Hornsby area. Let me know if you dont find anything closer.

cheers
andrew.


----------



## Pollux (5/6/10)

DJR said:


> Speaking of bottles does anyone have any bottles i can take/buy? Need 27 of them
> 
> Brewing my APA now - It's 75% or so Weyermann Vienna with the remainder Pils, Melanoidin and Caramunich III. Amarillo/D Saaz 50/50 hop wise and US05.
> 
> Had some issues with hydro samples, all good.



If only you had posted this yesterday, I was just up at the inlaws in Faulconbridge this afternoon....


----------



## barls (5/6/10)

just finished bottling, 62 bottles out of a double batch,


----------



## barls (11/6/10)

still one spot left


----------



## white.grant (14/6/10)

I've just tasted the smokey porter and find a lovely balance of smoke, brown malt, and roast flavour. It's the smoked beer you have when you're not having a smoked beer. Will be bottling it during the week. On track for timely consumption ( for once!)!

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (14/6/10)

sounds good mate looking forward to it.
just a heads up im going to be away with work the weeks leading up so if anyone wants to drop off early please get in contact with me so we can make arrangements for someone to be here.
labeling mine up tomorrow so should be fun.
looking forward to seeing everyone on the 24th. also pm for the address.
so whos bringing what to eat on the day. ill be flashing the little smoker up again so graham will be happy.
fat can you make it now that we changed weekends???
cheers barls


----------



## Muggus (20/6/10)

Oky doke. Dropped my beer off at Barls on the weekend.
Only 27 bottles of my swap beer, so I put in another longneck in there of my Spiced Pumpkin Belgian ale. The cap reads "10/P"...feel free to drink it on the or whatever if we don't have 28 entries. Otherwise someone will have to get it instead of my swap beer if we have 28. 
I'm sure something will get figured out...


----------



## Pollux (20/6/10)

Simple, if we have 28 you just don't get one of your own.......

Seems the fairest to me, in reality, you only need 27 bottles to "swap", the other one is yours to take back home.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/10)

barls said:


> fat can you make it now that we changed weekends???
> cheers barls




Unsure. Need to go to Wollongong on the 10th and was planning on going to the ESB comp on the 17th, but the ex is leaving Tuross on the following weekend for good and I may be caught up at home sorting out a few things. As a precaution I'll drop my beers into Grantw 's place to be certain and we'll play it by ear.


I've got a second batch in the bottle after the first one (my American rye and wheat) turned to shit. The newbie is a altbier.


----------



## jiesu (23/6/10)

Ok well I didn't think I would have anything ready but I do have a nice dark brown ale that I will throw into the ring if anyone drops out. So stick me into the frey their barls.


----------



## barls (23/6/10)

hey jake, still the one spot open i think if you want it.
cheers barls


----------



## jiesu (23/6/10)

Solid put me down!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/6/10)

daft templar said:


> Solid put me down!




1. Barls- either a smoked belgian dark or something 4 Fatz with fruit
2. nifty - some sort of ...
3. MaestroMatt - prob a spiced ale of some description
4. Pollux - A beer of some sort.
5. Thommo - Maibock
6. Gulpa - Belgian Dubbel
7. Retsamhsam
8. DJR - winter lager of some sort, possibly.
9. Josh - Doppelbock WLP838 7.5% bottled 6/5
10. Muggus - Ottpaz SMASH Pale Ale - WLP23, 62ibu 5.0%abv bottled 19th March (replacement beer pending)
11. Gruntus - something German
12. mrs eyres - Black Buste Porter 5.5% bottled 18th May
13. Stuster - Brett porter hopefully
14. Davelovesbeer - no idea.
15. Syd_03
16. Monkeybusiness
17. matho APA
18. Gregor - NZ Rye Pale Ale 
19.Fatgodzilla -can't rtemember
20. Megs80
21. Boingk - Some kind of darker ale.
22. Bjorn J - Bjorn's Brown Beer
23. Plyers - American pale ale or IPA
24. grantw - smoked porter
25. Daft Templar
26. Unrealeous
27. Smilee
28. Troy D - if only I knew?

Well, a full house at last. Doesn't that put pressure on people who had trouble squeezing out 27 long necks from a batch !


----------



## white.grant (23/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> As a precaution I'll drop my beers into Grantw 's place to be certain and we'll play it by ear.



Noted, leave them in the usual place - though you will have to play with your own ears. 

btw what's Monkeybusiness planning to do?

cheers

grant


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/6/10)

Grantw said:


> Noted, leave them in the usual place - though you will have to play with your own ears.
> 
> btw what's Monkeybusiness planning to do?
> 
> ...




no idea but with Unrealous in too, that's four from the south. ROADTRIP !


----------



## barls (24/6/10)

ok so who wants to put there name down for the meat, onions, bread and nibblies. ill be smoking some sausages this time so there is some of the food.


----------



## Pollux (24/6/10)

I'm keen for anything but the onions.......Hate chopping those bastards....


----------



## Thommo (24/6/10)

I'll do the onions.


----------



## mrs eyres (24/6/10)

I will brings some nibblies, probably chups and dups.

Will also add some sausages to your smoker too barls to allow for all the sausages that Graham will eat 

Everyone got their beers brewed and ready? Just over 4 weeks away.


----------



## Muggus (24/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Well, a full house at last. Doesn't that put pressure on people who had trouble squeezing out 27 long necks from a batch !


It's those bloody 800ml longnecks I tells ya! They get me everytime! :angry:

But yeah, someone can have my mysterious 28th bottle in their case...it's probably better than the other 27!


----------



## barls (24/6/10)

ok so we currently have
thomo onions
mrs eyres chups and dups + extra sausages for smoker
polux up for anything and its a pity that fatz isnt coming as he wold b disappointed to hear that he missed out.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/6/10)

mrs eyres said:


> Everyone got their beers brewed and ready? Just over 4 weeks away.



1st batch has been bottled for a few weeks now. 2nd batch still in fermenter, hopefully ready to bottle this weekend.


----------



## white.grant (24/6/10)

I shall bring bread rolls and some more sausages.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/6/10)

barls said:


> ok so we currently have
> thomo onions
> mrs eyres chups and dups + extra sausages for smoker
> polux up for anything and its a pity that fatz isnt coming as he wold b disappointed to hear that he missed out.




Put me down for 2kg of marinated chicken thighs.

What was the date? I have better set a reminder.


----------



## Gulpa (24/6/10)

Havent confirmed dates with Mrs Gulpa yet, but I will bring some green stuff to go with all that meat.

Beer has been bottled for a month and is not undrinkable.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## barls (24/6/10)

its the 24th of july


----------



## syd_03 (24/6/10)

Beer is ready to be bottled this weekend. Which is about a month ahead of my normal case swap practice of the night before or morning of the swap. My even be able to get a 2nd down if this one isn't ok.

I can do up some kebabs again. Good news is the brother in laws 21st is now the following weekend so barls you are stuck with me till you close up shop for the day/night.

Cheers Jason


----------



## Muggus (24/6/10)

syd_03 said:


> so barls you are stuck with me till you close up shop for the day/night.
> 
> Cheers Jason


Hahaha that might be considered the downside of hosting a caseswap!


----------



## barls (24/6/10)

so long as you bring beer jas
ok so we currently have
barls - smoked sausages
thomo - onions
mrs eyres - chups and dups + extra sausages for smoker
polux - up for anything and its a pity that fatz isnt coming as he wold be disappointed to hear that he missed out on an opportunity
syd03- kebabs
gregor 2kg of chicken thighs
gulpa - green stuff.


----------



## barls (29/6/10)

ok guys and girls im going to be away from monday through to the 15th at this stage. if anyone needs to drop off their beers before hand and hasnt got in contact with me can do so via my work email. [email protected]


----------



## BjornJ (29/6/10)

I'll come by with my cases of Bjorn's Brown Bear on Sunday, Barls.

See you then,

Bjorn


----------



## syd_03 (29/6/10)

BjornJ said:


> I'll come by with my cases of Bjorn's Brown Bear on Sunday, Barls.
> 
> See you then,
> 
> Bjorn


G'day Bjorn,
May be a good idea to bring your beers for the bjcp on sunday too, rather than to the city on saturday.

If Kel and Graham or myself are not home you could probably leave them with your swaps at Barl's if it is ok with him. We're only few minutes from his place.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## BjornJ (29/6/10)

syd_03 said:


> G'day Bjorn,
> May be a good idea to bring your beers for the bjcp on sunday too, rather than to the city on saturday.
> 
> If Kel and Graham or myself are not home you could probably leave them with your swaps at Barl's if it is ok with him. We're only few minutes from his place.
> ...



Good thinking Jason, will do.


Bjorn


----------



## white.grant (30/6/10)

barls - smoked sausages
thomo - onions
mrs eyres - chups and dups + extra sausages for smoker
polux - up for anything and its a pity that fatz isnt coming as he wold be disappointed to hear that he missed out on an opportunity
syd03- kebabs
gregor 2kg of chicken thighs
gulpa - green stuff.
Grantw - bread rolls


----------



## unrealeous (30/6/10)

After a disastrous first attempt at an Irish Wranger for the case swap a couple of weeks back, I'm please to announce that take 2 went smoothly yesterday, and I'm hoping that after a number of grain adjustments and the fact that I hit all my temps - this one should be a good en. I pitched a good starter, and and the rate she's fermenting I say she's going to be finished by lunch time  

By the way, I should be able to make it on the 24th and I'll bring some snacky goodness.


----------



## Pollux (3/7/10)

I'm going to have to pull out of proceedings for the day. Suddenly been given the task of taking the daughter to her first dance lesson. I'll be sure to drop my beer off at some stage before and will spin around either late on Saturday or some stage on Sunday to collect.


----------



## megs80 (5/7/10)

Hey Guys,

After set back after set back. I finally got to brew yesturday on my freshly built, completely untested, 3 vessel system. Im not to sure what to expect, but I was only a couple of points off my intended numbers through out the day, Thankyou beersmith! What ever happens, I should be turning up with beer . At the moment Im intending to turn up on the day at your house Barls, As I havent met most of you before. 

Barls, Ill just PM you for your address?

Also what should I bring in the way of food?

Anyway, Im just happy to have put a beer down after a couple of months without a system.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## BjornJ (5/7/10)

all right, I am off for Norway tomorrow.
Left my beers with Mr Barls yesterday, looking forward to coming back in August and picking up two crates full of different beers, woohoo!
I have put my recipe for the case swap in the recipe database, hoping some of you won;t mind giving me a quick review of good/bad/don't quit your dayjob aspects of the beer :lol: 

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## boingk (8/7/10)

Ah, crud. I've been swamped with off the wall demands (snow trip, planning an around Australia motorcycle trip, work being short-staffed, etc) and totally forgot about this.

If I pull out now will there be anyone to take my place?

- boingk


----------



## smileymark (8/7/10)

Any one live on the North side (near manly) that is participating in this. I ride a motorbike so would love it if someone is going over if they could take my bottles and pick up.

Cheers.Mark


----------



## syd_03 (8/7/10)

smilee said:


> Any one live on the North side (near manly) that is participating in this. I ride a motorbike so would love it if someone is going over if they could take my bottles and pick up.
> 
> Cheers.Mark


I work in Mona Vale and live right near the venue, so if you want to drop them up here sometime. I may be in Manly next week somtime though.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## smileymark (9/7/10)

syd_03 said:


> I work in Mona Vale and live right near the venue, so if you want to drop them up here sometime. I may be in Manly next week somtime though.
> 
> Cheers Jason.


That would be unreal. ! What way do you travel to Mona vale. Maybe we could catch up on route. I am bottled and ready to go. So if you are in Manly next week that could be perfect( for me any way)
Cheers mate and thankyou.


----------



## syd_03 (9/7/10)

smilee said:


> That would be unreal. ! What way do you travel to Mona vale. Maybe we could catch up on route. I am bottled and ready to go. So if you are in Manly next week that could be perfect( for me any way)
> Cheers mate and thankyou.


I'll find out tomorrow, most likely Monday if it happens.


----------



## Stuster (9/7/10)

Bottled mine last night, an Oatmeal Stout. I kegged the last few litres, carbed it up with a quick shake (pretty easy when the kegs only partly full) and it was tasting pretty good to me. 

Hopefully carbed up by not too long after the swap date, but once it is it should be ready to drink.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/7/10)

boingk said:


> Ah, crud. I've been swamped with off the wall demands (snow trip, planning an around Australia motorcycle trip, work being short-staffed, etc) and totally forgot about this.
> 
> If I pull out now will there be anyone to take my place?
> 
> - boingk




No. That said, it wouldn't be the same without you. But it will mean that those of us who have only managed to squeeze out 27 longnecks get to sample a brew prior to the swap.


----------



## barls (9/7/10)

megs80 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> After set back after set back. I finally got to brew yesturday on my freshly built, completely untested, 3 vessel system. Im not to sure what to expect, but I was only a couple of points off my intended numbers through out the day, Thankyou beersmith! What ever happens, I should be turning up with beer . At the moment Im intending to turn up on the day at your house Barls, As I havent met most of you before.
> 
> ...


just pmed you back alex, as ive said we have the basics so what ever you would like to bring.

boingk if you have to pull out you can im sure fatz will give you heaps but if your flat out it cant be helped.

i tried a bottle of the smoked dark belgian and its coming along nicely but i could of gone more on the smoke malt i think.


----------



## Gulpa (9/7/10)

barls said:


> just pmed you back alex, as ive said we have the basics so what ever you would like to bring.


 
Perhaps bring some salad. Im now not sure if Im going to make it so some back-up salad would be good.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## megs80 (9/7/10)

Gulpa said:


> Perhaps bring some salad. Im now not sure if Im going to make it so some back-up salad would be good.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.




Done!


----------



## smileymark (9/7/10)

Thank you 

I will pm you later. work has me doin a few overnighters so contact may be a bit hard through this thread.
cheers.



smilee said:


> That would be unreal. ! What way do you travel to Mona vale. Maybe we could catch up on route. I am bottled and ready to go. So if you are in Manly next week that could be perfect( for me any way)
> Cheers mate and thankyou.


----------



## monkeybusiness (13/7/10)

Well, up until a couple of days ago I wasn't even sure I'd have my sh!t together. It's still a bit touch and go, but my brew went down on the weekend and fingers crossed for a finished ferment to allow me to bottle one night towards the end of next week. Maybe I'll just ramp up the temp to 26o to finished in 4 days like the cans suggest  .

I had such grand plans of having this in the bottle for two months before getting to you guys, so apologies.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/7/10)

monkeybusiness said:


> Well, up until a couple of days ago I wasn't even sure I'd have my sh!t together. It's still a bit touch and go, but my brew went down on the weekend and fingers crossed for a finished ferment to allow me to bottle one night towards the end of next week. Maybe I'll just ramp up the temp to 26o to finished in 4 days like the cans suggest  .
> 
> I had such grand plans of having this in the bottle for two months before getting to you guys, so apologies.


----------



## barls (18/7/10)

ok all its almost upon us once more.
if you dont have the address pm me for it.
how does a 11am start sound with the swap being middayish.
heres where we are up to with food
barls - smoked sausages
thomo - onions
mrs eyres - chups and dups + extra sausages for smoker
polux - up for anything and its a pity that fatz isnt coming as he wold be disappointed to hear that he missed out on an opportunity
syd03- kebabs
gregor 2kg of chicken thighs
gulpa/megs80 - green stuff.
Grantw - bread rolls


----------



## Greg Lawrence (18/7/10)

My swap beers are in 2 batches. the 1st was bottled about 6 weeks ago. Cracked one last night & still not carbed up properly (could taste the sweetness of the bottling sugar). Hope its just because of the cold weather.
Looking forward to next weekend, my 1st NSW swap. 
Bring it on!


----------



## barls (18/7/10)

ok peoples heres the wiki link to be updated.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=115
looking forward to trying it gregor.


----------



## Pollux (18/7/10)

barls, not sure if you caught my prior post but I won't be hanging about for long, I have the little one for the day.

I'll try to swing by at 12 on the dot if I can and help out with the swapping and then shoot through again....

Still have to bottle mine I'll find time this week, I swear.


----------



## barls (18/7/10)

yeah tim, i did catch the last post, should be fine tim, if it doesnt happen by the time you leave you can leave it there and pick it up later.


----------



## nifty (18/7/10)

I've been doing a lot of travelling for work the last couple of months so back in April I thought I would do an ESB for the swap.

What a stuff up, my usual 5 hour brew day turned into a 9 hour nightmare. In all the years I've been brewing, I've never had a stuck sparge like this. This mash was set like custard.

My recipe called for some polenta, but I didn't have the instant stuff like I would normally use, I used the bog standard polenta. Anyway, it turned into a mash tun full of porridge. The pump wouldn't pull any wort through the herms, I couldn't loosen it up with any other tricks, I was seriously considering tossing the lot in the bin and starting again.

I always start my mash at about 52 degrees and step it up using the herms, but because it wouldn't flow through the pump, I was stuck.

At this stage I realised I couldn't inflict this brew on anyone else, so I thought bugger it, I'll try and save it and I'll keep it for myself and see how it turns out.

I ended up pulling out a couple of litres of mash and heating it up on the burner and when almost boiling, dropping it back into the mash tun. I did this 4 times to get the temp up to about 66 degrees.

After an hour or so at 65 - 66 degrees, I gravity drained the wort into a bucket and sparged 2 more times. 

At the end of the boil I ended up with 32 liters of no chill 1.066 wort.

Anyway, to cut a short story long, I made a choc treacle stout type of beer the week before this fiasco, so I fermented and bottled that for the swap.

It's ready to drink now and doesn't taste too bad.

cheers

nifty


----------



## DJR (18/7/10)

Bottled. noon-ish is cool on the day but i might be a bit late (coming down from the mtns and my wife has the car till about 10.30-11ish... so i might be about 1230)

Had some annoyances when bottling, was down to 26 bottles done and and no beer left so thought "that's fine i'll just blend in the last batch of APA into the last couple" and before i could get started on that my fermenter toppled over and made about 30% of the beer in the last 4 bottles spill all over the garage floor! :blink: 

Anyway blended in another pre-bottled batch, should be fine just won't be amarillo, will be d saaz instead for the last 3-4 bottles. I should have just done what i was going to do in the first place and bulk prime with an extra 2L of water...


----------



## megs80 (19/7/10)

Just checked out the wiki. Do we still have 28 people or 27? I only managed 26 bottles and dont have anything else to sub. Does anyone mind if I just sub a bottle of coopers?


----------



## white.grant (19/7/10)

megs80 said:


> Just checked out the wiki. Do we still have 28 people or 27? I only managed 26 bottles and dont have anything else to sub. Does anyone mind if I just sub a bottle of coopers?



Traditionally the sub, if you don't have anything you made yourself, is a vintage Chimay Blue - I hear the 1999 was a good year.

Speaking of Coopers, I have a party keg full of Aussie Sparkling Ale which is fermented on the CSA yeast. I was planning to bring it along and serve via beer engine, just for fun! A bit of OZreal ale.

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (19/7/10)

i think boingk dropped out but am not sure.
i prefer the 98 version if someones buying, i can even let you know where to buy it.


----------



## matho (20/7/10)

I wont be able to make it on saturday as i have to work. I will drop them off probably on thursday and swing by saturday afternoon about 3 pm if that is alright.
the batch is taking along time to carb up because my back room is so cold.

cheer's matho


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/7/10)

megs80 said:


> Just checked out the wiki. Do we still have 28 people or 27? I only managed 26 bottles and dont have anything else to sub. Does anyone mind if I just sub a bottle of coopers?




still reckon Chimay is shit, but the 2002 is still recognised as their best in certain parts of Bodalla and north Narooma. I have sent Boink a PM to see if he is still in but no response yet. I think I have only 26 bottles of my fabulous English Dark Bitter in my cases too (but have a nice sub and some nice swaps if anyone else brings some and indeed if I make it myself).

Boink ??????????? where art though ?


----------



## Gulpa (20/7/10)

Just letting you know, I can only make for a little while and I will be bringing a junior brewer as well.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## DJR (20/7/10)

matho said:


> I wont be able to make it on saturday as i have to work. I will drop them off probably on thursday and swing by saturday afternoon about 3 pm if that is alright.
> the batch is taking along time to carb up because my back room is so cold.
> 
> cheer's matho



Hey mate, if you want me to take em down and back I can do that for you....


----------



## Greg Lawrence (20/7/10)

Hey Barls

Do you have any room in you kegerator?
I havent got any bottled stock (apart from the 2 crates for the swap) but would like to bring a 9L keg along.
Problem is I dont have any sort of portable setup to serve it.

Any idea of numbers turning up? 

Gregor


----------



## matho (20/7/10)

DJR said:


> Hey mate, if you want me to take em down and back I can do that for you....




that would be great mate when is the best time for me to come up

cheer's steve


----------



## barls (20/7/10)

hey gregor, bring it along and we will sort something on the day.
gulpa the junior can chase the dog around if they want she loves kids.
as for numbers i think its like 25 or so


----------



## syd_03 (20/7/10)

barls said:


> hey gregor, bring it along and we will sort something on the day.
> gulpa the junior can chase the dog around if they want she loves kids.
> as for numbers i think its like 25 or so


Gregor I will bring my bigger esky then. It can fit two party kegs, one of them will be mine and a portable gas bottle. You can dump yours in there if you like, you'll have to get a spare picnic tap off someone though( can you help out with this barls?). Just contribte your keg and maybe some additional ice.
Cheers Jason.


----------



## Pollux (21/7/10)

I might just bring the junior brewer with if there are going to be two of them. Dance classes finish at 10:30 or something like that......

I can bring two picnic taps if they are needed.


----------



## BjornJ (21/7/10)

Come one guys, get the swap sorted :lol: 

And please don't forget to swap my cases either!

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (21/7/10)

Ive got 2 picnic taps if needed. 
hey tim if theres 2 of them they night have a chance against the dog,


----------



## barls (21/7/10)

ok ive currently got the following cases
stu, josh,bjorn and davelovesbeer.
any more want to drop off before hand


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/7/10)

Pollux said:


> I might just bring the junior brewer with if there are going to be two of them. Dance classes finish at 10:30 or something like that......
> 
> I can bring two picnic taps if they are needed.






barls said:


> Ive got 2 picnic taps if needed.
> hey tim if theres 2 of them they night have a chance against the dog,



I'll be bringing two as well, the odds are stacked against the pup :lol:


----------



## Josh (22/7/10)

Sounds like the swap is coming along well guys. Shame I can't be there for the barbecue. I don't think I've had enough meat in the last 2 months. :unsure: 

Justin from the BN tells me Saturday at Oregon Brewers Festival is a nightmare. So perhaps you guys will have a better time than me afterall. Though there is always Thursday and Friday for me to get as many 1oz pours as I can handle before the weekend rush B)


----------



## monkeybusiness (23/7/10)

heres where we are up to with food
barls - smoked sausages
thomo - onions
mrs eyres - chups and dups + extra sausages for smoker
polux - up for anything and its a pity that fatz isnt coming as he wold be disappointed to hear that he missed out on an opportunity
syd03- kebabs
gregor 2kg of chicken thighs
gulpa/megs80 - green stuff.
Grantw - bread rolls
monkeybusiness - home made sausage rolls


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/7/10)

> polux - up for anything and its a pity that fatz isnt coming as he wold be disappointed to hear that he missed out on an opportunity



sorry to disappoint but I'll be there now !

Food .. easier to turn up with nothing and eat all your stuff .. just like an in-law! I may bring a can of baked beans or something.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (23/7/10)

monkeybusiness said:


> heres where we are up to with food
> barls - smoked sausages
> thomo - onions
> mrs eyres - chups and dups + extra sausages for smoker
> ...


----------



## mrs eyres (23/7/10)

No soccer for me now so I will be there earlier  Hubby will be arriving about 2.30, hopefully with a couple of NZ beers to try. No Jun this time so the junior brewers will have to tire out the pup.

Don't forget to bring extra beers for side swappies. 

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## mikem108 (23/7/10)

Sorry, I can't make it but the boss has laid on the last minute "we need to do some overtime to make this months budget" crap


... and Josh stop showing off and making us all jealous  "Oregon Brewers Festival is a nightmare" Jeez


----------



## jiesu (23/7/10)

I'll be there with Bells on. 
Probably won't get there until about 2 30 though. 
I'll bring along some munchies of the meat variety as well.


----------



## redbeard (23/7/10)

Ive got some extra bread bunz to bring. and some beer. and some conversation. but mostly beer.


----------



## barls (23/7/10)

shit side swap, forgot about that, must go and find some right now.


----------



## Pollux (23/7/10)

I'll be bottling in the morning (it's been a hectic week) as the wife has agreed to cover the dance lessons for me.....

As for food, I might just hook via coles and grab a couple of large salads. I have no side swaps/beers as I've been slack and my case swap beer is the only thing I've produced in months....

BTW barls, can you PM me your address? I need it to program into the GPS again. Cheers.


----------



## Pollux (24/7/10)

Well that was a pain in the arse, only managed to squeeze out 24 bottles, and with no subs here atm I'll be off to the local to grab something to throw in there......


----------



## matho (24/7/10)

thanks to djr he'll be dropping off my cases 
they do come with instructions
the ones that were bottled in june are taking along time to carb up so maybe you should stir it up and put it some where warm
the ones bottled in july haven't cleared yet so they need more time.
i apologize for them, they taste nice but are not up to the standard of presentation i would have liked.
i hope you guys have a good day today maybe next time ill be able to attend.

cheers steve


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/7/10)

hey Barls

Anything else we need to bring along?
Do we need to bring our own glasses?


----------



## barls (24/7/10)

ive got plenty of glasses maybe a couple of chairs if you can.
ive got to apologise for smilees labels as the bottles have been sprinkled on in a shower to day.


----------



## white.grant (24/7/10)

the south coast juggernaut is on the road and nearing wollongong. Should be there around 12 if Fatz doesn't get us lost.

cheers

grant


----------



## white.grant (24/7/10)

Another awesome swap day, big thanks to Barls for hosting and fatz for driving. Some awesome beers circulating during the afternoon and the smoked sausages were a treat. Nice to catch up with you all.

cheers

grant


----------



## smileymark (24/7/10)

barls said:


> ive got plenty of glasses maybe a couple of chairs if you can.
> ive got to apologise for smilees labels as the bottles have been sprinkled on in a shower to day.




Thanks Barls and my apologies too. I ride a motorbike and they were in the trailor when "it" came down!
Cheers!


----------



## smileymark (24/7/10)

If the labels are in total disrepute. They have texta on the top.. Saying 12 and 22/6 (from memory), it is an Enlish Bitter. Its been over a month in the bottle and drinking well now, but I think it will improve with a bit more age..(he says mildly as he is speaking to the converted


----------



## DJR (24/7/10)

Hey guys, good to see you all, sorry i got there so late and then buggered off so quick 

Looking forward to getting through the case...


----------



## Pollux (24/7/10)

Oh yeah, I should add, my entry (no labels, but the only ones with black caps) was only bottled THIS MORNING!

It's a Nelson Sauvin loaded IPA, I'd give it 5 weeks min before cracking one.....AND THAT IS ASSUMING YOU KEEP IT WARM.........


Great day, I do have to apologise for my junior brewer and her attitude towards the end of the day, although her utter dislike of Graham for no apparent reason was rather amusing....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Oh yeah, I should add, my entry (no labels, but the only ones with black caps) was only bottled THIS MORNING!
> 
> It's a Nelson Sauvin loaded IPA, I'd give it 5 weeks min before cracking one.....AND THAT IS ASSUMING YOU KEEP IT WARM.........
> 
> ...




No worries Tim. She made those of us with older children fondly remember how much fun children are and those without children remember to stringently use birth control ! She was fine like all the kids there.

Brilliant hospitality by Barls as usual, well done sailor. No one does case swap days like Barls (thank goodness  )

To the new blokes like Gregor, Meggs, Hopping Mad, Unrealuous, DJR and those other guys whose name I can't remember, it was great to meet you and look forward to seeing you again. Look forward to the beer too!

To Grant, Kellie, Damian and the other helpers well done on the crating. I'm sure you appreciated my not being there!

To my travelling companions, we got to find a new route to Barls' place. I hate traffic! Got home safely at 10.45pm and a rabbit was the only critter to challenge the Commodore to a death duel. I won!

Always looking forward to the next time we gather.


----------



## DJR (25/7/10)

Hey fatz, i'm not new as my postcount will attest - just been off the game for a while 

OK - so i forgot - my beer #8 is an APA and needs at least 2-3 weeks more to carb up - only bottled last weekend. 75% Vienna or so with some Amarillo and Sauvin.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/7/10)

DJR said:


> Hey fatz, i'm not new as my postcount will attest - just been off the game for a while
> 
> OK - so i forgot - my beer #8 is an APA and needs at least 2-3 weeks more to carb up - only bottled last weekend. 75% Vienna or so with some Amarillo and Sauvin.




Meant new blokes I have the pleasure of meeting .. I've enjoyed reading many of your postings over the past years and look forward to bottle no. 8. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (25/7/10)

An awesome day with a great bunch of brewers.
It was good to put some faces to names, but with my memory, Ive only retained a few. Maybe Ill remember a few more after the next one.
A special thanks to Barls for hosting and also to those who did the actual swapping.
Ive gone back through the posts to find out what most of the beers are exect from one. Does anyone know what #18 is? Its from davelovesbeer.

Gregor


----------



## barls (25/7/10)

smilee said:


> Thanks Barls and my apologies too. I ride a motorbike and they were in the trailor when "it" came down!
> Cheers!


thanks mate, i dont think any one was really worried about the label.
a good day was had by all, just finished cleaning up and the glasses are being washed.
its a pity that we had two that didn’t even show up.
the highlights for me was fatz’ crystal wiesen and watching the little dog evade tims daughter.
also hearing that fatz lost his sausage to a very quick little dog.
thanks all for the kind comments and im sure we will have one at my place again in the future.
hey tim, i think you left behind a small basket ball.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/7/10)

I have updated the Wiki Article where I have found some info. Please check and update your entry, especially on when the beer would be best drunk or carbed enough.


----------



## smileymark (25/7/10)

Bit hopeless on the computer could not work out how to update. Could anyone please explain



Fatgodzilla said:


> I have updated the Wiki Article where I have found some info. Please check and update your entry, especially on when the beer would be best drunk or carbed enough.


----------



## barls (25/7/10)

open the wiki and then hit edit and find your name and type the update after it.
any problems pm me the info and ill add it.


----------



## mrs eyres (25/7/10)

Thanks to everyone for a great day of beer.

Looking forward to trying all the tasty brews. 

Stu - you have a side swap of a Maris Golden Ale labelled MG which is ready to drink.

Josh - you have a side swap of a Smoky Ale labelled SA which needs a couple of weeks mellowing time.

Cheers


----------



## Pollux (25/7/10)

Barls, yeah that would be our basketball, no big deal I'll grab it at a later date eventually......

Little one slept well after the dog chase though. One downside I had was roughly 2 mins after leaving your place my rear view mirror detached itself from my windscreen and landed in the centre console....I managed to force it back on while driving along Victoria Rd and then fixed it in place with leccy tape I found in the door pocket.....


----------



## barls (25/7/10)

hey tim, we were still playing fetch at 10pm so it was a decent work out.
ill chuck the ball aside and hopefully get it to you in future.

gruntus, i forgot to give you your test tubes on the day.


----------



## unrealeous (25/7/10)

Thanks Barls,

It was a pity I couldn't stay very long - but glad I made it as there were some great beers to be sampled, and it was nice to meet everyone.

Looking forward to drinking some of these beers now...


----------



## Greg Lawrence (25/7/10)

anyone started a tasting thread yet?
Just tried my first one. Although I dont really know my styles, I can at least comment on if I liked it or not.
#11 - Gruntus' Marzen, gets the thumbs up from me.
Luky me, I ended up with 2 of those puppys.


----------



## barls (25/7/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=46504&hl= try here greg


----------



## davelovesbeer (26/7/10)

Gregor said:


> An awesome day with a great bunch of brewers.
> It was good to put some faces to names, but with my memory, Ive only retained a few. Maybe Ill remember a few more after the next one.
> A special thanks to Barls for hosting and also to those who did the actual swapping.
> Ive gone back through the posts to find out what most of the beers are exect from one. Does anyone know what #18 is? Its from davelovesbeer.
> ...




Sorry guys, been a bit hectic at home with a new baby, and a crazy 2 year old. I thought my beer was number 14. It had little green stickers on the lid, which I thought i wrote the number on. Yeah, Im sure I wrote 14. Anyway it is a cop[per ale I guess (coppery colored), and it should be ready to drink now, although I must say, I havent tried it yet, so hopefully it will be fine.

Sounds like a good day was had at Barls, sorry I missed it..

Davelovesbeer


----------



## Josh (26/7/10)

mrs eyres said:


> Josh - you have a side swap of a Smoky Ale labelled SA which needs a couple of weeks mellowing time.



Cool stuff. Wasn't really the plan to side swap, just included a couple of beers to add to the tasting table.

But I'll take it :icon_chickcheers: 

Looking forward to trying all these beers over the next few months.


----------



## mrs eyres (26/7/10)

A few guys did not show so I swapped another one of your actual case swap beers with one of my side swaps.

We tried the other beers you left and I thought the eisbock was very tasty.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/7/10)

davelovesbeer said:


> Sorry guys, been a bit hectic at home with a new baby, and a crazy 2 year old. I thought my beer was number 14. It had little green stickers on the lid, which I thought i wrote the number on. Yeah, Im sure I wrote 14. Anyway it is a cop[per ale I guess (coppery colored), and it should be ready to drink now, although I must say, I havent tried it yet, so hopefully it will be fine.
> 
> Sounds like a good day was had at Barls, sorry I missed it..
> 
> Davelovesbeer



Yes it was 14, mine was 18. Must have still been pissed whan I posted that.

Gregor


----------



## bit (26/7/10)

Hey guys,

I was going to bring some beers for side swaps (unfortunately had car breakdown on my way).
If anyone is keen I have few beers for swap (AIPA, Rye Ale, Smoked Porter, etc). 

Cheers,
Boris





mrs eyres said:


> A few guys did not show so I swapped another one of your actual case swap beers with one of my side swaps.
> 
> We tried the other beers you left and I thought the eisbock was very tasty.


----------



## barls (26/7/10)

heres my fav pic of the day.
fatz enjoying what he called a kristal wizen.






hey boris, im always up for a swap so when ever you come to grab that yeast we can do it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/7/10)

barls said:


> heres my fav pic of the day.
> fatz enjoying what he called a kristal wizen.



Quite astringent for a krystal weizen. No noticeable bubblegum or clove .. or any flavour for that measure. Yeast influence negligible. Excellent summer quaffer.

My recipe.

Water.


----------



## barls (27/7/10)

can those that have dropped off there cases get in contact with me so to organise pick up otherwise im drinking them.


----------



## Josh (27/7/10)

mrs eyres said:


> We tried the other beers you left and I thought the eisbock was very tasty.



Which pisses me off even more... got home to find out the neighbour has drained my EisBock keg. Arsehole wouldn't even know how much work went into that beer. Glad to have shared a few bottles of it at NHC. But I was hoping to bottle some more to share at the WSB August meeting.

This after I noticed a few Belgians I brought home last year disappeared just before we left for USA.

Time for locks on the fridges.


----------



## dpadden (27/7/10)

Josh said:


> ... got home to find out the neighbour has drained my EisBock keg. Arsehole wouldn't even know how much work went into that beer. Glad to have shared a few bottles of it at NHC. But I was hoping to bottle some more to share at the WSB August meeting.



Nooooooooooo...................


----------



## jiesu (2/8/10)

Is their a Final List of who showed up and What they Brewed?


----------



## barls (2/8/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=115


----------



## BjornJ (9/8/10)

Barls,
just got back in town and slept all of Sunday so wasn't able to pick the cases up.
Will aim for this weekend if that is ok with you?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (9/8/10)

should be fine mate, give me a ring before hand and ill make sure im around.


----------

